# Asleep



## Superbuzz3 (Dec 7, 2007)

R.I.P. Sahara.......with no more options left to save you, it was for you that I had to take away your pain....enjoy the afterlife eace:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/132424-septicemia.html


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rip snakey x


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

Aww  R.I.P :snake:


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

i feel for you R.I.P


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## aceboidz (Jul 25, 2008)

r.i.p sahara


----------



## robndebz (Jul 3, 2008)

i'm sorry to hear of your loss. RIP Sahara. 
ps can you say hello to my sid (RIP) please sahara. 
http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZUfox000(2)


----------



## indigo_rock_girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Awwwww  R.I.P
ind
xxx


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.
She looked a gorgeous snake. 

R.I.P.
eace:


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

I feel so sad reading this, but feel I would be privileged to know you in person, as the action you have taken in letting that last jab be the one that gave Sahara final and everlasting peace from any further pain and stress, makes you a very special person. :notworthy:

I know you will be engulfed in great sadness and grief yourself now, but at least you can move forward knowing you took things to an alternate high in choosing to take the pain upon yourself in order for Sahara to have total relief from it all . Well done you, and thank you for being such a caring animal lover. 

Rest easy Superbuzz, and rest in eternal peace Sahara. 

Mo.


----------

